# CCO haullll



## fashionjunkiexx (Nov 10, 2009)

MAC select spf 15 foundation in NW15
227 brush
Mac smoke and mirrors palette
Mac hello kitty beauty powder in pretty baby
Mac paint pot in perky


----------



## iaisha26 (Nov 10, 2009)

Great finds. Enjoy!


----------



## n_c (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 10, 2009)

Great haul!


----------



## Sass (Nov 10, 2009)

Very nice!!  I always look at the 227, but I never get it.  It's definitely on my list though.  Enjoy!


----------



## fashionjunkiexx (Nov 10, 2009)

ooh! you so should its lovely! its so soft and packs on loadsaa colourr!


----------



## cupcake_x (Nov 10, 2009)

I love it! The brush looks awesome.


----------



## MAC-Addict03 (Nov 10, 2009)

Great haul, enjoy! I LOVE finding Hello Kitty at CCO!


----------



## Nushki (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice haul! I hope you enjoy yourself


----------



## fashionjunkiexx (Nov 10, 2009)

i knowww! i was so excited its the best packaging mac has done, pink glitter AND hello kitty? really i bought it for that, it jusst happens to be a plus that the products a nice colour


----------



## ladyJ (Nov 10, 2009)

The new holiday palettes are already at the CCO??? Great haul!!!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Nov 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladyJ* 

 
_The new holiday palettes are already at the CCO??? Great haul!!!_

 
I was thinking the same thing! Wow they just barely hit the stores a few weeks ago! Amazing find!

I have a 227 and never used it yet but i hear rave reviews. Love the haul, hope you enjoy it!


----------



## fashionjunkiexx (Nov 11, 2009)

noo! the holiday thing wasnt from the cco, i just got it at the same time and decided to include it in the post! ^_^ i wish it had been thoughhh!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Nov 11, 2009)

great finds! my cco doesn't have any paint pots!


----------



## lushious_lips (Nov 12, 2009)

Enjoy.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 12, 2009)

Great haul! I want to go to the CCO again sometime soon. Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## mariakyle123 (Nov 16, 2009)

I wish I lived closer to a CCO! The closest one by me is 65 miles away!


----------



## mishycakes (Nov 20, 2009)

im crossing my fingers that ill have a haul as great as yours when i go to CCO!


----------



## queli13 (Dec 9, 2009)

how much did you pay for the pretty baby powder?


----------



## fortheloveofmac (Dec 10, 2009)

what cco did you go to?


----------

